

A quickly hacked together map for crowdsourcing unsafe hosting countries - RyanZAG
https://github.com/Ryan-ZA/hosting_safety_map

======
deerpig
I hope this thread takes off. I would say that in the neighborhood of where I
live:

    
    
       Thailand :: Not Safe (USA has massive infrastructure in 

the country, look for Voice of America radio stations which bristle with more
sat dishes and antennas than BBC or CNN could use in their headquarters and
you can guess what they really are

    
    
       Vietnam  :: Not Safe
    
       Laos     :: Not sure, but the Laos government is not 

terribly warm to the American government. However I expect that they are open
to the Vietnam and Chinese governments. Either way, no place to host.

    
    
       Cambodia :: Not sure, their recent extradition of the

Pirate Bay co-founder on trumped up visa issues was likely from a simple bribe
paid to a government official. And anyway, services and infrastructure is
still thin on the ground. There still isn't even one data center in the
country that is independent of an ISP (I'm working to change that :)

    
    
      Myanmar  :: No infrastructure and won't be safe from 

local snooping when it is, though I don't think they will share with the West
either.

    
    
      Singapore :: Not safe.
    
      Malaysia  :: Not Sure.
    
      Indonesia :: Note Sure.
    
      Hong Kong :: Was safe before the handover in 1997, I 

owned an ISP there at the time and there was no meddling that I could see. But
it's a very different world now. I would tend to stay away.

------
wizard_2
A good start, have you considered using geojson? Github has a native viewer
for that.

~~~
RyanZAG
The github native viewer doesn't seem to allow for setting color to countries
- or at least I can't work out how. You'd need to host it outside of github
with json to do it, I think, which puts it on par with the current map?

------
lemming
I think you should also make it clear in the readme that just hosting data in
a better jurisdiction doesn't help in a lot of cases, since if the data owner
or host lives in a different less friendly jurisdiction the law becomes almost
impossibly complex.

------
rexreed
Looks good - can you explain the color coding?

